# Wildstar Beta Key !



## magislave (5. Januar 2014)

Also ich warte schon seid einem Jahr darauf das das Game endlich aufm markt kommt jetzt habe ich mich schon seid november für die Beta angemeldet un warte nur darauf das ich eingeladen werde. Mir wachsen schon graue Haare . 
Und wenn ich dann noch in  einigen Foren lese das einige Menschen das Spiel zwar spielen dürfen aber es nicht machen weil sie es doof finden oder nich gut genug dann bitte ich diese mir ihren acc zu geben =D.

Also nochma der Aufruf: Wenn jemand nen Key über hat und ihn nicht braucht ich wäre interessiert daran 
                                  Falls jemand das hier liesst einen acc hat das Spiel aber nicht mehr spielen kann/mag wie auch immer, den würde ich bitten mir den Acc zu überlassen, es wäre nur eine feine Geste.

Mfg 

Magislave


----------

